# Negative for Cowls and Shawletts



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Is it just me?

Why don't I like to knit Cowls and Shawletts? but prefer instead to knit a Scarf and a full size Shawl.

For me, a Cowl is like a larger cut -off turtle neck, that sends 'too much heat your way', wound over and over, I'd rather wear a nice piece of jewelry. 

Long Infinity Cowls, drape quite low and I don't find them attractive.

Why bother knitting a Shawlett which sets up too short as a Scarf and is too skimpy around the upper body to keep you warm, like a full size Shawl.

I do realize there is a wide world of knitters out there with different parameters, that's what makes life interesting!

Fisherwoman


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

...."I do realize there is a wide world of knitters out there with different parameters, that's what makes life interesting!"

Your last sentence explains it all -- something for everyone


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't like any items that go around my neck that appears to be choking me. Cowl fit into that category. My friends like them. I knit them for presents. I prefer a scarf which is longer and can be adjusted so I don't feel like I am being choked. I live in SD where it gets cold in the winter. A scarf is a must.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

OK brother asks for cowls, he rides a motorbike so a scarf would be dangerous. I knitted a fluffy loose one for myself, loose enough to cover my hair when up but not fit tight round my neck. But I like a scarf as well and a shawlette to me is just a shaped scarf.

I do like the idea of knitting a couple of different shaped cowls to match a sweater so that you can get different looks.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

zookeeper1 said:


> I don't like any items that go around my neck that appears to be choking me. Cowl fit into that category. My friends like them. I knit them for presents. I prefer a scarf which is longer and can be adjusted so I don't feel like I am being choked. I live in SD where it gets cold in the winter. A scarf is a must.


I'm gonna guess the SD in your note is South Dakota, and not San Diego....I left San Diego and moved to the high mountains of Arizona and have had to develop a whole new winter wardrobe.....I do like the little shawls and cowls because as I have aged, keeping the back of my neck and shoulders warm is paramount to comfort. and the short lengths mean my hands and arms are free to do whatever I'm working at. Different strokes......


----------



## jmj8316 (Sep 16, 2013)

I also - scarfs, even with hoods, and shawls. I get too hot in a cowl (we dont have really cold winters). I like feel of a full shawl but the length can be in the way cooking or housework. And when the house feels really cold, a shrug. Good thing we have so many selections.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My opinion for myself I would rather wear a cowl. It forms like a necklace. I don't like wearing a scarf unless it hangs down the middle. What I don't like about a scarf that it hangs over the Boobs. I don't need anymore padding there. :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The shawls I have seen are beautiful, but no one really wears them here, so it is scarves for me, might do a cowl and my son in law rides a motor bike so a cowl made of fleece is what he wears. We are all different so like different things.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I feel the same way, as you, 'fisherwoman', so I knit or crochet those "small things" just for people, who wants them ! That is why I rarely comment on other people's projects, when they look ugly or have a lot of mistakes, or just a total waist of time and yarn ! We suppose to say positive or nothing at all ! I am glad, that I won't wear, what they knit or crochet,-it makes me smile !


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

you know, I think I agree with you. I am finding that shawls fit better (one size fits all)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

a cowl needs to be the perfect size. I don't want it too tight but not too loose either.. if you work outside with your hands a cowl will keep you warm and will stay in place unlike a scarf where you find yourself re adjusting the scarf because your moveing around so much.
a shawlett is good for a kerchief and is quick and pretty. a shawl will take a bit more time and yarn but will keep you nice and warm too... I see reasons for having it all  and I do


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

The very reason for chocolate and vanilla ice cream. I like both and I like cowls scarves shawlettes shawls vest sweaters acrylic and wool!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> The very reason for chocolate and vanilla ice cream. I like both and I like cowls scarves shawlettes shawls vest sweaters acrylic and wool!


Ditto!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I personally love cowls- but made wide enough that it can also be pulled up as a hood. I, like Suzy-Kate's brother, ride a motorcycle. A scarf is an accident waiting to happen. A cowl can be warn between my jacket and my helmet. 

As for shawlettes, seems a bit silly to me, also, but I do like shrugs that just cover my shoulders for the spring through fall months when I may be wearing a tank top. A shawlette may work for the same purpose, but it is touching my neck, which is not the same as my over-sized cowls. 

Caveat here: I have a few tiny friends. A shawlette IS a shawl for them!


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I like the cowls & Shawletts. If it's cold in the house and I can't keep warm, on goes a cowl to keep me warm. I have made a couple shawletts and have worn them to my knit club. Sometimes the room we meet in is cool and they help keep you warm. Happy Knitting.
DotS


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

grandmann said:


> My opinion for myself I would rather wear a cowl. It forms like a necklace. I don't like wearing a scarf unless it hangs down the middle. What I don't like about a scarf that it hangs over the Boobs. I don't need anymore padding there. :lol:


That's exactly how I feel about scarves! But I don't like cowls either, as I always feel like I am choking (and I battle my academic hook every Sunday morning--I'm the choirmaster/DM for an Anglican church and we wear our hoods, and no matter how much I pin it down in the front, the weight pulls it back and then I feel like I cannot sing or wave my arms )

I either wear large shawls in fine yarns/weaves or lightweight woven scarves that I can arrange around my neck and pin with a cameo or pretty pin in place so that it doesn't escape and choke me. I haven't tried a shawlette yet, but it sounds like it might work in the pin-it-in-place category. Chacun a son gout!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

You are not alone, I agree with you! What a good thing we all like different things or the world would be very boring.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't understand fingerless gloves. My husband doesn't get vests. Teenage boys have a rude word for sweaters with cowl collars.
I wrap myself in an afghan, put more clothes on or turn up the heat.
To each is own.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

rainie said:


> I don't understand fingerless gloves. My husband doesn't get vests. Teenage boys have a rude word for sweaters with cowl collars.
> I wrap myself in an afghan, put more clothes on or turn up the heat.
> To each is own.


fingerless gloves especially the ones with the thumbs not the ones with the slot. the gloves are perfect for driving and almost doing anything keeps the hands free. My little grandchildren like them just as much. It is easier to carry things for them. If they are thumb or finger suckers they can do that also.


----------



## rdpence (Mar 1, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> The very reason for chocolate and vanilla ice cream. I like both and I like cowls scarves shawlettes shawls vest sweaters acrylic and wool!


Don't forget strawberry ice cream with a brownie and hot fudge sauce over it! Oh YUM!


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

What about wraps, I knitted a fine lacy one in the summer, wide enough to cover my shoulders and the top of my arms, but fine enough to bunch up as a scarf. Every time I've worn it I've been asked where I got it from.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't seem to wear many cowls but I now have two and if the weather is too cold I will wear them. As for scarves I wear those at work when it is too cold but these are light enough for office work. Shawls, I don't seem to wear many of those either, even though I have a couple.

My mum wears her shawlette in bed when she is in hospital to keep her shoulders warm.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> Is it just me?
> 
> Why don't I like to knit Cowls and Shawletts? but prefer instead to knit a Scarf and a full size Shawl.
> 
> ...


 I felt just like you and swore I would NEVER knit a cowl, let alone wear one - but I DID knit myself one, and when I did the Alaskan cruise, I was ever so grateful that I did. I made the one, that you can wear over your head as well, and it was fantastic...maybe one of these days you'll change your mind also.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

suzy-kate said:


> OK brother asks for cowls, he rides a motorbike so a scarf would be dangerous. I knitted a fluffy loose one for myself, loose enough to cover my hair when up but not fit tight round my neck. But I like a scarf as well and a shawlette to me is just a shaped scarf.
> 
> I do like the idea of knitting a couple of different shaped cowls to match a sweater so that you can get different looks.


There is only one cowl that I like to knit. I also, as you have done, have knitted this pattern in black for two male bikers. When I knit it for women, I use gorgeous colors, like boysenberry, gold and red. Everyone that has received it likes it very much. I'm not a fan of the draping cowls. It's a free pattern from JimmyBeansWool: http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/freeKnittingPatternBasicNeckie.asp

I like triangular shawlettes, because they serve like a neckerchief... they can give warmth around the neck... and, they also can make a lovely fashion statement.

I like your idea of using cowls to match sweaters in order to achieve different looks. Way to go!


----------



## Polly's Mum (Nov 7, 2012)

I knit triangular shawls in garter stitch and large needles, starting a new strand at the beginning of every row, so that all the ends can be tied together and knotted for a fringe. I start off with about 9 stitches so that the points don't drop too far down one's back (and Drop into the toilet!) They are warm, and a lovely "extra" on a cold morning, till the room warms up. I keep one in my car at all times, as an insurance against getting cold if the temperature drops. its a long way home from town or church!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sometimes it depends on the yarn. Right now working with a lemony yellow mohair that is working up into a soft tiny shawlette. It should be quite soft. I plan to kind of stuff it around my neck when wearing a winter coat to keep out the chills.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

A shawlette worn back to front with the long pieces wrapped round the back and brought to the front really looks lovely under a coat. It fills in the gaps around your neck without bulking up under the coat. Will try and put a photo in of a rather tiny model showing off a rather tiny shawlette!!!


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Totally agree with you, and it hides my saggy neck! So far I have made two extra chunky cowls from the verypink.com pattern but am now searching for a 4 ply ( think that is US sock weight) one or even a light Dk. i like the cowls because they are sort of a necklace and I can experiment with different colours and not have to spend too much money.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Fisherwoman,I so agree with you.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

I prefer a full shawl (warmer) and full scarf also


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I like shawls (not cowls), but also like shawletts. I have found that if my neck is warm, often I don't need a full shawl or sweater. Particularly good for a warm day, but I'm in air conditioning.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

I prefer shawls and scarves also. I have a cowl for cold days, and I love my long infinity scarf. It is fun finding new ideas.


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

No it's not just you - I agree completely!


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

No it's not just you - I agree completely!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Interesting. I've had the same feelings about cowls and shawlettes. I see little use for them but they would be fun to make if I had people who wanted them. I did one shawlette in a KP workshop. Tore it out as it felt way too small; felt unsatisfying to wear. Redid it a bit larger but still have not blocked it. Cannot wrap my mind around these items as a concept. But each to his own.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I like the idea of a cowl, turns out I really don't care to wear them. But have found that a shawlette can be worn more like a scarf.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

me, too



Dcsmith77 said:


> The very reason for chocolate and vanilla ice cream. I like both and I like cowls scarves shawlettes shawls vest sweaters acrylic and wool!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

i, like many of you, don't like anything anywhere close to snug around my neck but i love making lacy shawlettes. We do not wear uniforms at the school where I teach and sometimes it is a challenge for some of my girls to find tops that are not "old lady-ish" and still meet dress code. Enter the shawlette. I make lacy shawlettes for them to borrow for the day. I get to try out new patterns with different yarns. They can meet dress code requirements and still feel feminine.


----------



## Tommier (Jul 20, 2013)

I like cowls for winter because scarves fall off or the ends get loose when I wrap them like a cowl. For outdoor winter function I prefer a scarf. Cowls can add a bit of expression to an outfit. Shawls and shawlettes....I like them both. In the summer I wear shawlettes in air conditioning. During Autumn months I wear shawls or a Ruana ? (spelling)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jenven said:


> A shawlette worn back to front with the long pieces wrapped round the back and brought to the front really looks lovely under a coat. It fills in the gaps around your neck without bulking up under the coat. Will try and put a photo in of a rather tiny model showing off a rather tiny shawlette!!!


Millie is adorable... and, so is her shawlette. That's how I wear them. I like them; they perk-up an outfit.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I made a cowl knit in the round and pulls up over my head to make a hat. Half was plain stst and the other half was ribbed. It is really simple and suited my needs when I went to Seattle last Christmas (so cold there compared to Florida).

My son recently requested a cowl to fit close to his neck for skiing in the winter in California...so the cowls have uses. 

I knit lace shawls...don't like a shawlette unless it is truly functional..long enough to wrap around my shoulders.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I make shawlettes for the elderl as shawls get caught in wheelchairs or when they use their walkers. I have mad fowls for gifts for those up north. Thet ar great for shoveling as the don't fall off.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I used to agree with you, but then got turned on to cowls and circular scarfs. They're so practical at work, because they never fall off or get in the way. I just accidentally made a shawlette--the pattern i followed called it a shawl, and the model was wrapped in a luxurious big shawl. What I ended up with is so much smaller, and looks like a cowl depending on how you tie it.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I like the cowls because they eliminate that choking feeling. The shawlette works for me as I am a small person and they do not overpower me. 

Via la difference! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

I prefer cowls in the cold winter, because I have a condition where I have to keep my face covered if I go outside. The cold is extreme pain for me, the cowl doesn't get blown off by the wind like some scarfs do. But I like the look of scarfs if we are just going to someones house and am not going to be outside very long. I don't own any shawls or shawlettes however, I like the look of the shawls over shawlettes. I guess that is what is wonderful about being a knitter we can make all kinds of wonderful things.


----------



## scissortail (Oct 27, 2013)

I like shawls better too, but the cowls are useful also. I especially appreciate the shawl pins for accent and usefulness with shawls.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

I made a shawl just because I wanted to try something new. I love it. At 79 I really don't care if I am the only one who wears one. I am going to the theater this afternoon and it will be perfect as it is sometimes cold there. It is very colorful and I'll bet I get some compliments.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

The shawlettes that I like to make usually are from 54 to 72 inches wide, from 15 to 24 inches high and are usually crescent shaped. This is ideal for indoor use when seated under an air conditioning vent in a restaurant, for example, and the crescent shape stays put over the shoulders nicely. Often I flip the ends together in front much like a scarf and like the look it makes. These I knit for fashion and a little warmth out of lace or fingering weight yarn

I also knit or crochet larger shawls with heavier weight yarn for warmth and outdoor spring and fall use.

I guess for me it's different yarns and different patterns for different purposes.

Karen


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Dear Patricia Cecilia, Your quote at the end of your posting peeked my interest so I qoogled it and found it to be "Everyone to his taste". Happy Sunday & Happy Knitting.
DotS


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I understand. Not fond of cowls either, but I like shawlettes. But I am so over triangular shawls.


----------



## patmac200057 (Mar 8, 2013)

I like Suzy-Kate's idea of a cowl to go with sweaters for a different look. Now I know what to do with the leftover ball of yarn from the cardigan I'm just sewing up. Need to find a design that will work with Debbie Bliss' garter stitch cardigan - just garter stitch like the cardi?


----------



## patmac200057 (Mar 8, 2013)

I like Suzy-Kate's idea of a cowl to go with sweaters for a different look. Now I know what to do with the leftover ball of yarn from the cardigan I'm just sewing up. Need to find a design that will work with Debbie Bliss' garter stitch cardigan - just garter stitch like the cardi?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

patmac200057 said:


> I like Suzy-Kate's idea of a cowl to go with sweaters for a different look. Now I know what to do with the leftover ball of yarn from the cardigan I'm just sewing up. Need to find a design that will work with Debbie Bliss' garter stitch cardigan - just garter stitch like the cardi?


Sounds good, or stocking stitch as a simple contrast.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Im from Montana and shawlettes are perfect. They tuck into your coat and cover all the way into the front. Whereas scarves have to be adjusted to cover everwhere and keep you warm and the shawlette can be pulled up to cover your face when it gets to below 0 and you cant breath. So thumbs up for shawlettes! As for cowls, I made one for my husband and a couple of his friends and they love them.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I love knitting and wearing cowls and shawlettes! I prefer cowls to scarves in the winter, as The dangly bits of the scarves usually get tangly! My brother's family prefer them over scarves as they all go skiing and can have warm necks without having scarves waving around.

I wear shawls and shawlettes and don't care of no one ever wore them! In fact, I've been known to wear a shawl over my winter coat with a cowl!


----------



## majomi (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm in New England and it gets COLD in the winter, spring and fall. I wear anything that keeps me warm. My daughter is a figure skater so I spend a lot of time in very cold rinks (some have blowers up to keep the ice cold) and I have been known to wear a cowl AND scarf. I make a lot of both for gifts and for anyone that requests.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I'm with you Dots. I am a turtleneck person even in the summer if its not to hot. Shawlets stay in place. Shawls are pretty and I have collected quite a few threw the years if they are pretty but they tend to fly to the front and the next things you know you are tripping over then or they fly off behind you and you have to go back and pick it up.


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree.
Phyllis


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I think it is more like chocolate, vanilla and pistachio ice creams.



Dcsmith77 said:


> The very reason for chocolate and vanilla ice cream. I like both and I like cowls scarves shawlettes shawls vest sweaters acrylic and wool!


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

I have never made a cowl but feel like it would be choking me. As far as shawlettes as opposed to scarves, I am very short, under 5". The larger shawls look as if they are swallowing me. As you said, We are all different.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

My younger daughter lives in the city and prefers cowls to scarves for safety. No one could pull on the ends of a cowl, and there's no chance of an end getting stuck in the door of a crowded subway. My other daughter prefers a cowl because there's less in the way while dealing with her boys, in and out of the car. It's great that we have so many beautiful choices of scarves and cowls to knit!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Every time I've tried on a cowl I feel like a stuffed toad. I'm short and I just don't like the way it looks on me--a little no-neck monster!


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

I like cowls because they stay where you put them. When I wear a scarf it's like wearing a live animal. I wrestle, twist, turn, and finally take it off. It is truly a matter of preference.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Personally, I do not like cowls at all either. Not only do I not like them for myself I do not like the look of them on others. However, I do find there are some patterns on cowls that I really like (but not for cowls). Not overly fond of shawlettes either. I know several people that just love cowls and shawlettes though.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I like shawls for their feminine look and feel. Shawletts make me feel like I'm wearing something that shrank or that I've outgrown.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Fisherwoman, I could have written exactly what you did. All this time I thought it was just me. Seems not! Each to their own.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

grandmann said:


> fingerless gloves especially the ones with the thumbs not the ones with the slot. the gloves are perfect for driving and almost doing anything keeps the hands free. My little grandchildren like them just as much. It is easier to carry things for them. If they are thumb or finger suckers they can do that also.


Fingerless gloves with a long welt are indispensible if you have to sing in freezing cold UK churches and chapels built from the 10th century onwards and need to turn over the pages of your music! Even the flautist and curtal players are envious.


----------



## cfaith (Oct 27, 2013)

Good thing we aren't all alike, or our projects would be awfully boring!!! For myself, I like both cowls and infinity scarves....I live in South Dakota and both keep my neck warm without always fussing with them.


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Read thru this whole thread and nowhere did I see mention of keyhole scarves. They don't have flying tails on them and with the keyhole, the scarf won't slip off and can be adjusted so you don't feel like you're being choked. Great on a chilly day when you just need a little warmth around your neck when outside and tuck neatly inside your coat, jacket, sweater without much bulk.

Janet, Mpls


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Millie is adorable... and, so is her shawlette. That's how I wear them. I like them; they perk-up an outfit.


She definitely gets my vote for top model!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

vpatt said:


> She definitely gets my vote for top model!


^5, Vpatt!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I have to disagree with your assessment of shawlettes. I love them because they can be quite long and make wonderful scarves. I love shallow crescents and Bactus type shawls which are shallow triangles. As a scarf, I get many more opportunities to wear something beautiful than I ever would a shawl. While I think shawls are beautiful, I have found them impractical, at least for me.


----------



## Mrsalwaysright (Jan 2, 2013)

I happen to agree with you - but I live south of the Mason-Dixon Line and any kind of scarf - fabric or knit makes me hot - I like them for wearing under a heavy sweater to keep my neck warm when I am outisde - don't care much for the infinity maybe its because I am older and not 6 ft tall and skinny - women like that can wear anything K from al


----------



## cfaith (Oct 27, 2013)

great solution, Janet!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Personally, I don't see the use for a shawl. I'm not Amish or living in a little cabin on the prairie. I knit one shawl and although I love the look of it, have yet to wear it. It looks nice draped over my mannequin however. A cowl is nice if it's a longer version that can be draped twice. My daughter prefers the long cowls that can be draped a few times around the neck but she looks like she's headed out for a long trek up a mountainside


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

In the 1970's shawls were the thing over here in the UK. Worn by young women to go with their maxi skirts etc and usually crocheted. A rather hippy look. I still have the original one I made way back when!


----------



## Digi (Dec 6, 2011)

I live near San Diego and a lot of people love all typs of Cowls and scarfs and I love making them. Got to keep busy.


----------



## Digi (Dec 6, 2011)

If you want a beautiful infinity Scarf/ Cowl Search for "Twenty row infinity Scarf/cowl" you will love it.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Digi said:


> If you want a beautiful infinity Scarf/ Cowl Search for "Twenty row infinity Scarf/cowl" you will love it.


I did not find the pattern by googling....any search tips?
thanks.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Just you. I love them, but then there is something for everyone. Like cars of different makes, models and colors, so it is what we wear, knit or give.


----------



## St. Paul of Tsarsus (Oct 25, 2013)

Interesting. . . we all have our own unique fashion preferences. What I like about cowls is exactly what you hate. . . they keep me warm. Also, they are a good cover up for my going on 60 year old "crepey" neck. And they are relatively easy to knit. Haven't tried shawlettes yet. . . have done two bigger triangular shawls and they came out pretty good, but not without mistakes. All Garter Stiched. I'm pretty much a newbie, haven't tackled the fancier stitch patterns yet. :thumbup:


----------



## cfaith (Oct 27, 2013)

would the twenty row infinity scarf pattern be in Ravelry?


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Digi said:


> If you want a beautiful infinity Scarf/ Cowl Search for "Twenty row infinity Scarf/cowl" you will love it.


I did a search for twenty row knit infinity scarf/cowl and came up with a WEBS site for Be Sweet Bamboo Infinity Scarf which is 20 sts and 20 rows over 4 inches, finished size 8.5" wide and 74 sts in circumference. Don't know if this was the item referred to or not.

Janet


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Getting a chuckle from all the varied responses posted!

Thank you!

Fisherwoman


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm curious is their any crafters out there. What sells better scarfs or cowls? The last 2 craft shows I was at the crafters were trying to sell the ruffle scarves.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

A cowl is a great idea for motorcyclists. Should the wind pick up, the cowl will not blow away. It is also removable if you feel too warm. They would be good for toddlers also - not having it fall all over because the kids pull them, or trip on them.


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

I like knitting cowls, shawls- any length, hats, lace, intricate designs. Do not like wearing the cowls either. Love looking at multi-colored knits but have no desire to knit them. Don't get any joy out of knitting socks, gloves, or bobbles. 

Aren't we an interesting and diverse group? Happy knitting.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I prefer cowls to scarves as I can put them on and not have to worry about the cowl falling off because I didn't tie it up properly. The cowl can be pinned or buttoned into position and it is usually small enough to pack into a bag when it is too warm to wear as well. Isn't it nice that we can all make different things.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Funny that you use the name "Fisherwoman", because I have knitted numerous cowls for fishermen. I use suede or chennile yarn, and knit them rather long so my husband, son and their friends can use them during the winter months when they are boating across the lake while participating in fishing tournaments. Since they are rather long, they can pull them up to cover their faces during extremely cold weather. I also make them for motorcyclists to wear in the winter. I couldn't tell you how many I've made! They love them.


----------



## St. Paul of Tsarsus (Oct 25, 2013)

TO WEST COAST KITTIE: I like your cat picture. . . makes me want to be owned by a cat again.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

I knit one cowl with a drawstring at the top & liked wearing it when I was on a boat in Alaska--didn't blow off. I love scarves. Am going to knit a couple of big shawls--on my long list of projects. And I really like ponchos the best. I think I need to try a shawlette & a key-hole scarf now, after reading this thread.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree completely with Fisherwoman! If you're going to put the time and effort into it, why not just make a full-size shawl? I have long arms and I need my shawls to be at least 64" wide- anything narrower and it's just uncomfortable for me. Don't like turtlenecks or high-necked clothing so I'm sure a cowl would just make me uncomfortably hot. When they show a shawlette with the point in front to me it just looks dumb- cowboys come to mind.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I agree- ride um cowboy! hee-haw!

Fisherwoman


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree about the shawlette. Really doesn't cover enought to be warm. I'd rather have a scarf than a cowl.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Four little words..... "Each to their own" !!!!!


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

We don't have any cowboys in UK and when you wear the shawlette back to front you don't see the point at the front as it is hidden under the coat. Are you saying cowboys are dumb!!! :0)


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I think I'm with you. If I'm cold I want something BIG.
The only use I've had for a cowl is something that can be used skiing instead of a scarf - just slips over your head & tucks into your jacket. No ends to get caught & slim enough to fit into a pocket when I don't need it. Like an extra turtle neck.


----------



## Rinni (Jan 7, 2012)

Cowls are nice because they can be used as hoods. I also like scarfs as they keep cold air off the neck and chest.

I don't make or wear shawls.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I can't stand to have anything tight on my neck, turtleneck, cowl, scarf, necklace, etc.! That said, I am supposed to keep it warm for the arthritis. So, I have learned to wear a scarf (has to be thin and soft and not bulky) very loosely draped. I can only to the cowl thing if it is open and loose. Even the cowl I wear over my head with my bike gear in cold weather drives me insane by the time I am home!

I love all accessories, just not on ME! I much prefer to see how nice they look on everyone else.

So, that is what sisters are for. I knit things that I like and give them away.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

jenven said:


> A shawlette worn back to front with the long pieces wrapped round the back and brought to the front really looks lovely under a coat. It fills in the gaps around your neck without bulking up under the coat. Will try and put a photo in of a rather tiny model showing off a rather tiny shawlette!!!


That looks good on little Millie !!!


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Just like to add that a shawl or cowl as a fashion accessory is pretty, but I have few dressy outfits tha don't include something I have made. Seems like overkill to wear one on top of another.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Jenven- I'm not saying cowboys are dumb, I just don't want to look like one.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Mary E B monkey orchid person, What a fascinating flower! I have a Raisin pie cross in bud at the moment. First bloom since she came to my house! She's gorgeous but not nearly as unusual as your monkey! Could you publish a larger pic? I want my monkey-keeping DiL to see her. Thanks so much. I see "Lawrence." Have you been to the orchid place in the caves in Independence, Missouri? I'm claustrophobic, but once inside with those beauties I forgot to feel threatened. Come over sometime!


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Suzy-Kate from Wales, your cover sounds lovely, and versatile. By the way, I just looked at a sweater in my latest j.jill catalogue. The sweater SEEMED to have a rather long cowl. When I clicked on the sweater, I discovered the "cowl" was actually a separate item altogether. What was really neat, the sweater was textured by using a variety of stitches; the cowl/scarf (?) was the identical color (heather gray) but done in stockinette. Really sharp combo.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree with you fisher woman, I don't see the point either!


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

kernan said:


> Suzy-Kate from Wales, your cover sounds lovely, and versatile. By the way, I just looked at a sweater in my latest j.jill catalogue. The sweater SEEMED to have a rather long cowl. When I clicked on the sweater, I discovered the "cowl" was actually a separate item altogether. What was really neat, the sweater was textured by using a variety of stitches; the cowl/scarf (?) was the identical color (heather gray) but done in stockinette. Really sharp combo.


Knew I couldn't be the only one to think about it. I've seen patterns for sweaters with different neck lines but not separate or detachable cowls.


----------



## lebellue (Apr 2, 2013)

What about the bow knot or necktie scarf?
http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/knitchat/patterns/bowscarf.htm
http://www.krazyawesome.com/knitmonster/lacy-bowknot-scarf.html

Of course the keyhole scarf has already been mentioned.,....Split Scarf, Slotted scarf


----------



## lebellue (Apr 2, 2013)

I love scarves, but I will admit that sometimes they get tangly... I have yet to try shawls and cowls, but I will eventually...I love staying warm and am totally addicted to anything that will do this in a comfortable and easy way (fashion is helpful too)

...Interesting video on different ways to tie and wear scarves...It might make a scarf wearer out of some of you that are not crazy about wearing them





webpage on this same topic
http://www.tipjunkie.com/featured/tie-a-scarf/


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> a cowl needs to be the perfect size. I don't want it too tight but not too loose either.. if you work outside with your hands a cowl will keep you warm and will stay in place unlike a scarf where you find yourself re adjusting the scarf because your moveing around so much.
> a shawlett is good for a kerchief and is quick and pretty. a shawl will take a bit more time and yarn but will keep you nice and warm too... I see reasons for having it all  and I do


 I'm with you. It really gets cold here and I like the cowl for keeping my neck warm. The scarf gets caught in things like the elevator when I have my hands full and can't keep it on my neck.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I can't help but wonder if it is still "not cold" where you are in Washington as here (in Portlandia) it is 30º. The water in the outside cat bowls, as well as in the bird feeders are frozen solid. The cats refuse to go outside now. And, I wouldn't let my dghtr walk to the school bus without her hat, muffler and gloves. Gawd, I can't even imagine how people live in Michigan, S.Dak, Greenland, Alaska and such!Bless their souls.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

jenven said:


> A shawlette worn back to front with the long pieces wrapped round the back and brought to the front really looks lovely under a coat. It fills in the gaps around your neck without bulking up under the coat. Will try and put a photo in of a rather tiny model showing off a rather tiny shawlette!!!


Pretty shawlette, beautiful baby!


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

I like cowls because they offer some warmth without ends flying around, as with a scarf. I love lace, but find that an entire shawl is rather taxing to knit, so a shawlette lets me knit some lace without too much time. I like to have a little something extra with jeans and a T-Shirt, and a shawlette works for me.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I like both cowls and scarves.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

The good thing about scarfs is that if they are made longer than a standard measurements, the center portion could be draped over the head and used as a hat - for adults - children would be a different length. You need to add about another 10" to 14" to the scarf to use it this way. (Sure helps to eliminate leftover yarn!)


----------

